Agile vs. Scrum vs. Kanban – Which Project Management Methodology Do You Prefer? - hvgoldie
======
asplake
Ugh. Enough with the “vs.” already - it’s 2020, not 2012.

Try “and”: [https://blog.agendashift.com/2017/08/29/scrum-and-kanban-
rev...](https://blog.agendashift.com/2017/08/29/scrum-and-kanban-revisited/)

~~~
hvgoldie
Thanks for the 'woke' reply and article - I was actually just wanting first
hand opinions from the community really...

------
rawgabbit
None of the above.

I find it ironic that SAFe now offers 13 different Agile certs. I don’t know
which methodology is the best one. All I can say is that Agile/Scrum/Kanban
appears to be just as broken as Waterfall.

SAFe Certs [https://www.scaledagile.com/certifications/about-safe-
certif...](https://www.scaledagile.com/certifications/about-safe-
certification/)

~~~
hvgoldie
thx!

